# Can you?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

can you mix brother and sister from a different round? or is it still a no no lol

i was just wondering.

Blong


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I think they would still be brother and sister. Wouldn't they just be two sets of twins...


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Chromie said:


> I think they would still be brother and sister. Wouldn't they just be two sets of twins...


i dont know, that why i'm asking ya lol


Blong


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

This is just selective inbreeding. I think direct brother/sister is a bit close, but father/daughter, which is pretty common, seems even closer to me. 

Keep in mind that close inbreeding has a tendency to yield more defects and/or weaker birds (weaker in flying terms and some health). Most close inbreeds seem to be used just in the breeding loft from what I have seen.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

blongboy said:


> i dont know, that why i'm asking ya lol
> 
> 
> Blong


I think they would still be Bro/Sis. and wouldn't mix them, but maybe some one will come through and line us both out.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

No doubts, still brother and sister, because both share the genes from the same father and same mother. That is the closest in-breeding, with the difference that compared to a pair of the same set, these would of different age.


----------



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

Well genetically a baby gets some of its genes from the father and some from the mother.. Two siblings might be closer to their parents than to their sibling simply because they might have inherited different set of genes. Its possible that one of the babies got more of the mothers genes, and very few of the fathers, while the other one got more from his father than from his mother. So I believe youngsters are closer to their parents than to their siblings..


----------



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

She would, but the chances are that this sister might have inherited genes which I didnt inherit any of.. if you know what I mean.. I was just trying to say that you are genetically closer to your parents than to your siblings..


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Inbreeding is closest when mating siblings because prospective hatchlings gene pool is more constrained (ratio is different from gene set)

In father x daughter and mother x son, the set of genes the prospective offspring can have is comparatively more widened becuase the father/mother still carry a different gene pool set from the grand parents and available for sharing to the prospective offspring.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blongboy said:


> can you mix brother and sister from a different round? or is it still a no no lol
> 
> i was just wondering.
> 
> Blong


If you had an older sister would'nt she still be your sister?.....lol...


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Just look at it like this. If the parents laid four eggs and raised them. It would be no different than them laying two eggs twice and raising them.

Brothers and sisters. They should not be mated to each other. Unless you really really really know what you are doing and have a very long range plan for doing so. And the bird/s are worth it (ie: truly great winning racing pigeons, whcih are few and far between).

I would even breed father to daughter or son to mother. Grandfather to granddaughter would be okay. But like I said. Only if you have a long range plan.

Breeding relatives to each other, strengthens some of the good traits but also strengthens some of the bad traits. The birds will tend to get smaller and weaker over time.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

NetRider said:


> Well genetically a baby gets some of its genes from the father and some from the mother.. Two siblings might be closer to their parents than to their sibling simply because they might have inherited different set of genes. Its possible that one of the babies got more of the mothers genes, and very few of the fathers, while the other one got more from his father than from his mother. So I believe youngsters are closer to their parents than to their siblings..


There are on line inbreeding calculators these days.
Sibblings or backcross would be about the same in % inbreeding.

http://kippenjungle.nl/COI/COIcalculator.html?pedigree=X,son,daughter,father,mother,father,mother


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Inbreeding is good for stabilizing certain traits and does work well in some breeding programs. In others, not so much. It just depends on what "rogue" genes your birds are carrying.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Inbreeding is good for stabilizing certain traits and does work well in some breeding programs. In others, not so much. It just depends on what "rogue" genes your birds are carrying.


rogue? lol i dont know


----------

